# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma Release Core/MicroBox SEFlasher V1.1.5.0 Dozen of Sony For Pattern & Flash

## mohamed73

*HxcMagma Team Happy To Release*  * CoreBox/Microbox Module FREE*  * For all Hxc & Magma Box Users*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *what's new ?  MicroBox SEFlasher_V1.1.5.0*   *HxcMagma/Microbox Introduction Support For Sony Phones. *   *Added All These Sony Phones for Pattern Unlock *  *401SO**501SO**C1504**C1505**C1604**C1605**C1904**C1905**C2004**C2005**C2104**C5303**C5306**C5503**C6503**C6506**C6603**C6606**C6616**C6806**C6833**C6843**C6903**C6906**C6916**C6943**D2004**D2005**D2104**D2105**D2114**D2202**D2203**D2206**D2212**D2243**D2303**D2305**D2306**D2403**D2406**D2502**D2533**D5103**D5106**D5303**D5306**D5316**D5503**D5788**D5803**D5833**D6503**D6543**D6563**D6603**D6616**D6633**D6643**D6646**D6653**D6683**D6708**E2003**E2006**E2033**E2043**E2053**E2104**E2105**E2115**E2124**E5303**E5306**E5333**E5343**E5353**E5363**E5506**E5533**E5553**E5563**E5603**E5606**E5633**E5643**E5653**E5663**E5803**E5823**E6533**E6553**E6603**E6633**E6653**E6683**E6833**E6853**E6883**L39t**L39u**L50t**L50u**L55t**L55u**LT25c**LT25i**LT26i**LT26ii**LT26w**LT28at**LT28h**LT28i**LT29i**LT30a**LT30at**LT30p**M35c**M35t**M51w**S55t**S55u**SGP311**SGP321**SGP341**SGP351**SGP412**SGP511**SGP512**SGP541**SGP551**SGP561**SGP611**SGP612**SGP621**SGP641**SGP712**SGP771**SO-01E**SO-01F**SO-01G**SO-01H**SO-02D**SO-02E**SO-02F**SO-02G**SO-02H**SO-03D**SO-03E**SO-03F**SO-03G**SO-03H**SO-04D**SO-04E**SO-04F**SO-04G**SO-05D**SO-05F**SO-05G**SOL21**SOL22**SOL23**SOL24**SOL25**SOL26**SOT21**SOT31**SOV31**SOV32**ST21a**ST21a2**ST21i**ST21i2**ST23a**ST23i**ST26a**ST26i**XM50t*   *Added All These Sony Phones For Flash* *C1504**C1505**C1604**C1605**C1904**C1905**C2004**C2005**C2104**C2105**S36h**C2304**C2305**S39h**C5302**C5303**C5306**M35c**M35h**M35t**C5502**C5503**M36h**C6502**C6503**C6506**L35h**C6602**C6603**C6606**C6616**L36h**SO-02E**C6802**C6806**C6833**C6843**XL39h**C6902**C6903**C6906**C6916**C6943**L39h**L39t**L39u**SO-01F**SOL23**D2004**D2005**D2104**D2105**D2114**D2202**D2203**D2206**D2212**D2243**D2302**D2303**D2305**D2306**S50h**D2403**D2406**D2502**D2533**S55t**S55u**D5102**D5103**D5106**M50w**D5303**D5306**D5316**D5322**XM50h**XM50t**D5503**M51w**D5803**D5833**SO-02G**D6563**D6502**D6503**D6543**L50t**L50u**L50w**SO-03F**D6603**D6616**D6633**D6643**D6653**L55t**L55u**SO-01G**SOL26**E10a**E10i**E15a**E15i**IS11S**IS12S**LT15a**LT15i**SO-01C**LT18a**LT18i**LT22i**LT25c**LT25i**LT26i**LT26ii**LT26w**LT28at**LT28h**LT28i**LT29i**LT30a**LT30at**LT30p**MK16a**MK16i**MT11a**MT11i**MT15a**MT15i**MT25i**MT27i**SO-05D**R800a**R800at**R800i**R800x**SO-01D**Z1i**SGP311**SGP312**SGP321**SGP341**SGP351**SO-03E**SGP412**SOL24**SGP511**SGP512**SGP521**SGP541**SGP551**SGP561**SO-05F**SOT21**SK17a**SK17i**SOL21**SOL22**SOL24**SOL25**SO-01E**SO-02C**SO-02D**SO-02F**SO-03D**SO-04D**SO-04E**SO-04F**SO-04G**ST15a**ST15i**ST17a**ST17i**SO-03C**ST18a**ST18i**ST21a**ST21a2**ST21i**ST21i2**ST23a**ST23i**ST25a**ST25i**ST26a**ST26i**ST27a**ST27i**U20a**U20i**WT19a**WT19i**SO-01B**X10a**X10i*  *  PS: Drivers are uploaded to Support Area !!*  *   Successful Stories by our Beta Testers  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     * *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *  * Support Area
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *      				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

